# Kauai Timeshare Suggestions



## mary1108 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello,

Well, I bought my first time share in June 08 with HGVC. We were able to exchange for our first trip and just got back from the HHV in Waikiki! We were thrilled.  

Originally, my interest was to buy into the Kauai Marriott Beach Club. But the $ is more than our budget. We've only been to Kauai once and stayed at this resort and just loved the pool, beach and location. 

My question is I wanted to see if I could get suggestions on Kauai Timehsare properties that could be a 2nd best if I can't do my 1st choice above. I do love the "resorts" but again am looking for a more affordable option.

Wishes: Nice Pool/ Beach area/ AC- I'm from Texas and have read some have no A/C. May not be a big issue here- but would prefer it.

I did browse the reviews here, but hoped to get a little more info here.

Thanks so much! 

BTW- I did have other TUGGERS warn me that once you buy 1, you can get hooked fast.


----------



## travelnut (Sep 11, 2008)

Our first purchase was Kauai Beach Villas (from the developer).  The very next day, I started negotiations to buy a Pono Kai resale from a private party. This is now our #1 choice.  We have never stayed at KBV, altho last year we let our son & family use it while we stayed at Pono Kai.  I wasn't overly impressed.  Pool is under reconstruction.

PK maintenance fees are much lower.  It is right on the beach and has a good-sized pool and beautifully landscaped grounds.  Avoid Building K at all costs!  We like its location right next to "downtown" Kapaa.  Grocery and supplies available very close by, restaurants within easy walking distance.

It is only about 7 mis. from the airport and midway from other island points of interest to the north and south.

I have gotten better trades with Pono Kai than with KBV.

Read the reviews.

Welcome!


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*well*

On Kauai with a/c,( I am including only resorts with a/c as per the op)

 there are the 2 Marriott's, the Pono Kai, The Westin, The Banyan Harbor, The Poipu at the Point, The Shell Kauai Beachboy, and I think Hanalei Bay.

Of these The Marriott's , the Westin, are the most expensive, and the top of the heap.

The comes Hanalei Bay and the Poipu at the Point, what might be referred to as the lower half of the top tier of resorts

The best values in purchase price on Kauai would be the Pono Kai and the Shell Kauai Beachboy.

The annual fees are much less at the Pono Kai, and more of the units are ocean front. 

The Pono Kai  2 bedrooms run $828 per year, where a Shell week will run around $1500-$1700 in annual fees.

If you really value the Marriott type of resort, you should follow ebay and buy one of them, as there is nothing else on the island quite like the old Kauai Surf ( Marriott at Kalapaki Beach) 

You may hear others saying that the Shell resorts rate with the Marriott, Westin, premium status. 

You should look for yourselves, and make your own decision.

fwiw, Greg


----------



## lprstn (Sep 11, 2008)

Consider a cheaper purchase...Wyndham points.  They have over 12 resorts in Hawaii, and tons of other places and the price is reasonable (about .01-.02 per point) to book a 2 bedroom in Hawaii you would want at least 205,000 points (at any Wyndham Resort).  Check out their website https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/search.do definately a bang for the buck and a nice complement to what you already have.


----------



## valbo97 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Pono Kai is a great value*

I bought two weeks (in a one bedroom) at the Pono Kai on ebay last year for $1100 plus about $500 in closing costs for one and another for $1050 plus about $500 closing costs.
The resort is family friendly and well maintained with cheap fees. 
The only problem is that the floors of the upper floors act as drums and intensify noise- footsteps sound like drums but I was able to live with it. The units are getting older but the resorts keeps it up fairly well. If you watch you can find someone willing to sell for very reasonable prices.


----------



## mary1108 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Great Info!*

Thanks everyone for all the info. This helps a lot. I will do some more research.

I did see a couple of Pahio properties listed on Ebay yesterday. I believe one located in Lihue and the other in Princeville. I don't remember exactly, but one of them sold for $500 at auction end. It was a 2 bedroom every other year option. I find that hard to believe. Is there a reason these sell so cheap? Do they have ROFR?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2008)

mary1108 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the info. This helps a lot. I will do some more research.
> 
> I did see a couple of Pahio properties listed on Ebay yesterday. I believe one located in Lihue and the other in Princeville. I don't remember exactly, but one of them sold for $500 at auction end. It was a 2 bedroom every other year option. I find that hard to believe. Is there a reason these sell so cheap? Do they have ROFR?



Travel to Hawaii is very depressed right now and there are more units than usual for sale.  The Lihue resort (Pahio Kauai Beach Villas) has 3 different view categories - Lagoon view, Garden view, and Ocean Front.  The Ocean Front view sells for a lot more for obvious reasons.  I saw the unit you are referring too, and I don't think it was OF.  Also - some of the Pahio resorts have maintenance issues, and yes, some units have ROFR.  Pahio belongs to Wyndham now, and there's lots of info. on the TUG Wyndham board about the ins and out of the various Pahio resorts.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 12, 2008)

*Mary, check your e-mail.  I sent you a message about Hanalei Bay Resort.:whoopie: *


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 12, 2008)

Since you really like the Kauai Marriott Beach Club for the pool, beach and location, another option would be to rent from owners. 

You can find rentals on TUG, redweek.com and myresortnetwork.com


----------



## alanraycole (Sep 13, 2008)

*Take a trip before you buy!*

I don't know how long ago you visited Kauai, but there could be a lot of changes since then. For example, was the Marriott Waiohai built yet?

People on here have strong opinions and very often the opinions are at odds with each other. For example, of the four main timeshare areas on Kauai, only two are worthy of consideration, in my opinion. If a timeshare is not in either Poipu or Princeville, I wouldn't even consider it. You can check out my previous posts to find out why. Others disagree, some strongly.

The point is that if you have similar tastes to me, you will be hugely disappointed in Kapaa. If you have tastes similar to many others, you might find Princeville too rainy. But, Princeville is my favorite because of the uncomparable views found there, specifically at the Hanalei Bay Resort and the Shearwater.

The only area of the four that EVERYONE seems to like is Poipu. It is my second favorite, the favorite of many, and free of negative critiques by all... at least I can't remember anyone ever reporting disappointment in Poipu. The downside for me with Poipu is that it is too far from my favorite area of Kauai, the North Shore. But, I love it nonetheless.

In Poipu, you have three timeshares from which to choose: the Marriott Waiohai, The Point, and the Lawai. The Waiohai fits my dream resort in every way, other than it is not on Kauai's North Shore. The Lawai is the cheapest and decent, but with issues that you can read about on other threads. The Point is in the middle for both appeal and price.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 13, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> The only area of the four that EVERYONE seems to like is Poipu. It is my second favorite, the favorite of many, and free of negative critiques by all... at least I can't remember anyone ever reporting disappointment in Poipu. The downside for me with Poipu is that it is too far from my favorite area of Kauai, the North Shore. But, I love it nonetheless.
> 
> In Poipu, you have three timeshares from which to choose: the Marriott Waiohai, The Point, and the Lawai. The Waiohai fits my dream resort in every way, other than it is not on Kauai's North Shore. The Lawai is the cheapest and decent, but with issues that you can read about on other threads. The Point is in the middle for both appeal and price.



*My Slight Contrast with Alan*

Alan's comments are almost dead-on, particularly as regards identifying your own tastes.

We contrast with Alan because Po'ipu is our favorite area on Kaua'i, and Princeville is second.  In addition to being sunnier, Po'ipu is close to some of our favorite spots on the island, specifically the Makewehi Cliffs and the Mahaulepu beaches, the spectacular hikes available in Waimea Canyon and Koke'e Park, and the spectacular Polihale beach area.

For resorts we like Point at Poi'pu immensely. I've discussed why many times; in a nutshell we aren't bit on resort amenities but we enjoy a "homey" feel.  When we stay at Point at Po'ipu we don't feel as if we're going to a resort for a week; rather we feel more like we're returning to a place that feels like a second home on Kaua'i.  

As Alan points out, though, other people have different attitudes and consequently  have different favorites.   Thus I concur in his emphasis on deciding what is important to you and finding something that fits.


----------



## cclovestravel (Nov 22, 2008)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Resorts*

 I just found this thread and wanted to let you know that I am the purchaser of the unit listed on e-Bay for $500.  This is my first TS, although my husband and I purchased (from the developer) an HGVC on International Drive 2BR, 2 BA red week this summer.  Fortunately, due to a chance meeting with a stranger, we rescinded the very next day.  

I am hoping to take my family to Kauai next year for Christmas week, but I just received the deed yesterday.  I plan to contact the resort next week to book.  

With regard to Princeville, I stayed at the hotel there during Christmas 2001.  It was too snooty for words and the only part of our Hawaii tour (we also stayed in Oahu and Maui) that I didn't like.  It left such a bad taste in my mouth, I was really surprised that I even considered a timeshare on Kauai!!!  But I am excited about this one, and I can't wait to see it in person.  

I did do my homework and read reviews on RedWeek and TUG before hauling off and purchasing this TS in the last 5 minutes of bidding.  Now, if I could only find the right Week 39 unit in the Vail valley, my husband (and I) will be overjoyed.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 22, 2008)

cclovestravel said:


> I just found this thread and wanted to let you know that I am the purchaser of the unit listed on e-Bay for $500.



What's the unit number on your deed?


----------



## hibbert6 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Early Bird Gets The Worm*



cclovestravel said:


> I am hoping to take my family to Kauai next year for Christmas week, but I just received the deed yesterday.  I plan to contact the resort next week to book.
> 
> d




For Christmas week I'd book NOW as opposed to waiting a week.  

Dave


----------



## valbo97 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Pon Kai Excellent value*

Pono Kai is air conditioned with low annual fees. I just bought my 4th week- paid $535 plus clsoing costs on EBAY. Great values on ebay now. You can get a 1 bedroom for $1 if you watch and work at it. I strongly recomend you do not buy in Bldg K- even for free they are over priced- on the street and small.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 23, 2008)

cclovestravel said:


> With regard to Princeville, I stayed at the hotel there during Christmas 2001.  It was too snooty for words and the only part of our Hawaii tour (we also stayed in Oahu and Maui) that I didn't like.  It left such a bad taste in my mouth, I was really surprised that I even considered a timeshare on Kauai!!!  But I am excited about this one, and I can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> I did do my homework and read reviews on RedWeek and TUG before hauling off and purchasing this TS in the last 5 minutes of bidding.  Now, if I could only find the right Week 39 unit in the Vail valley, my husband (and I) will be overjoyed.



What resort do you want in the Vail valley?  There are so many great ones, but that week seems a bit odd because it is late September and considered mud season.  You should be able to get that free, pretty much.  I keep seeing the Sheratons that are even going free during that time.  I think you will have great luck finding something you want.   

Why did Princeville seem "snooty" to you?  Was this the hotel or the restaurants in the hotel?  I am surprised anyone would say that.  We stay in Princeville every year and never have experienced snootiness, but timeshare isn't full of snooty people (except the salespeople :rofl: )because we own very little of value, no matter where we own.


----------

